# Extreme Programming



## pogo (4. Aug 2004)

Was haltet ihr von XP?
Arbeitet jemand von euch so?

Link zu Extreme Programming
http://www.frankwestphal.de/ExtremeProgramming.html

Hat jemand Links oder eBooks zu XP?


----------



## nollario (4. Aug 2004)

wir haben das mal ne zeitlang gemacht bei meinem ex brötchengeber... ist aber an der motivation der leute gescheitert.... grade das 4augen prinzip bei der entwicklung fand ich super... direkt während der implementierung sind fehler ausgemerzt worden, die sonst ewig in den sourcen geblieben wären


----------



## Isaac (4. Aug 2004)

Wir machen das bei verzwickten Problemen. Hilft enorm.


----------



## Tobias (4. Aug 2004)

Bin ein Einzelentwickler... Aber an der FH zeigt sich immer wieder, das das Vier-Augen-Prinzip sehr hilfreich ist.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## pogo (5. Aug 2004)

habt ihr noch irgendwelche links oder so?


----------



## nollario (7. Aug 2004)

basis allen xps:

http://www.extremeprogramming.org/

auch nett (allerdings auch englisch):

http://www.xprogramming.com/

evtl auch mal bei junit vorbeischauen (unit tests sind wichtiger bestandteil von xp):

www.junit.org


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

Danke.
Mit JUnit hab ich mich schon ein bisschen ausseinander gesetzt.
Hatte allerdings nicht so viel Zeit, deshalb muss ich in den nächsten Wochen schauen, dass ich mich hinsetzt.


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

pogo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke.
> Mit JUnit hab ich mich schon ein bisschen ausseinander gesetzt.
> Hatte allerdings nicht so viel Zeit, deshalb muss ich in den nächsten Wochen schauen, dass ich mich hinsetzt.


Ist aber wirklich ratsam - JUnit erleichtert das Validieren deines Programms einfach und schnell !!! Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

Ja die paar Sachen die ich bisher benutzt habe sahen sehr gut aus.
Ich stimm dir voll zu, dass es ratsam ist.


----------



## nollario (9. Aug 2004)

und richtig krass wird die kiste, wenn du hingehst und die test cases implementierst bevor die eigentlich implementierung stattfindet! das ist der oberknaller... wenn man diese philosophie durchzieht spart man zeit ohne ende... leider drängen die meisten entwickler darauf schnellstmöglich code zu schaffen und diese philiosophie beisst sich natürlich mit den "frühen" test cases.


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und richtig krass wird die kiste, wenn du hingehst und die test cases implementierst bevor die eigentlich implementierung stattfindet! das ist der oberknaller... wenn man diese philosophie durchzieht spart man zeit ohne ende... leider drängen die meisten entwickler darauf schnellstmöglich code zu schaffen und diese philiosophie beisst sich natürlich mit den "frühen" test cases.



Stimmt ich hab ein paar Berichte gelesen.
Aber die Philosophie ist gut.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Ich habe auch kürzlich angefangen, mich mit JUnit zu beschäftigen.

Anfangs bedeutet das Umdenken bei der Vorgehensweise (erst die Tests schreiben und dann den zu testenden Code) sicher eine ziemliche Umstellung, aber ich kann nur bestätigen, daß diese Art der Entwicklung weit motivierender ist.


----------

